# Rocky Beach



## runnah (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## BrickHouse (Mar 27, 2014)

Beautiful shot! Wish I was there right now with a warm cup of coffee.


----------



## mmaria (Mar 27, 2014)

Oh wow! Nice!

Is that in Belgium?


----------



## runnah (Mar 27, 2014)

mmaria said:


> Oh wow! Nice!
> 
> Is that in Belgium?




Thanks. Not sure, let me Czech.


----------



## CdTSnap (Mar 27, 2014)

Great shot, well processed to


----------



## alv (Mar 27, 2014)

i like it all:thumbup:


----------



## ronlane (Mar 27, 2014)

Let me see, Runnah, if you are a guy, then this picture sux and you need an ND filter and a different perspective.

If you are a girl, then this is an AMAZING shot and should printed in big canvas and hung on the wall.

LOL.

Nice perspective runnah, I really like this one.


----------



## NedM (Mar 27, 2014)

Awesome photo, great exposure! What were your settings?


----------



## runnah (Mar 27, 2014)

ronlane said:


> Let me see, Runnah, if you are a guy, then this picture sux and you need an ND filter and a different perspective.
> 
> If you are a girl, then this is an AMAZING shot and should printed in big canvas and hung on the wall.
> 
> ...



I do have tits...


----------



## ronlane (Mar 27, 2014)

runnah said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > Let me see, Runnah, if you are a guy, then this picture sux and you need an ND filter and a different perspective.
> ...



In the past, I would have said " 'mere and let me see." But I'll let Mish or KThor have the honors


----------



## runnah (Mar 27, 2014)

NedM said:


> Awesome photo, great exposure! What were your settings?



f/8 ISO 100 1/100th


----------



## D-B-J (Mar 27, 2014)

While a GND may have helped, I really like this shot.  Nicely done, and lovely composition. 

Jake


----------



## bribrius (Mar 27, 2014)

runnah said:


> NedM said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome photo, great exposure! What were your settings?
> ...


lens? Guessing you brought up the color in post?


----------



## runnah (Mar 27, 2014)

bribrius said:


> lens? Guessing you brought up the color in post?



A tad. I try to keep things semi natural.

Lens was a 17-40 f/4


----------



## bribrius (Mar 27, 2014)

runnah said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > lens? Guessing you brought up the color in post?
> ...


Thanks. it always helps to learn knowing how someone took a photo and processed it..


----------



## D-B-J (Mar 27, 2014)

runnah said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > lens? Guessing you brought up the color in post?
> ...



All I usually do with color is add a gradated color from top down (typically just covers the sunset bit above the foreground), most often with the color that was most prevalent that evening.  Sometimes I feel like my camera just doesn't render sunset colors as nicely as I'd like.  

I forgot to mention that I really like the exposure control.  There's really a lot of nice detail in the shadows and highlights. 

Jake


----------



## runnah (Mar 27, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> All I usually do with color is add a gradated color from top down (typically just covers the sunset bit above the foreground), most often with the color that was most prevalent that evening.  Sometimes I feel like my camera just doesn't render sunset colors as nicely as I'd like.  I forgot to mention that I really like the exposure control.  There's really a lot of nice detail in the shadows and highlights.  Jake



Yeah I add a filter in top.


----------



## bribrius (Mar 27, 2014)

runnah said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > All I usually do with color is add a gradated color from top down (typically just covers the sunset bit above the foreground), most often with the color that was most prevalent that evening. Sometimes I feel like my camera just doesn't render sunset colors as nicely as I'd like. I forgot to mention that I really like the exposure control. There's really a lot of nice detail in the shadows and highlights. Jake
> ...


that's how you got that sky....


----------



## D-B-J (Mar 27, 2014)

bribrius said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > D-B-J said:
> ...



Shhhh... It's a secret.  Don't tell anyone!


----------



## runnah (Mar 27, 2014)

bribrius said:


> that's how you got that sky....



Yes and no. It wasn't as pink but very close.


----------



## bribrius (Mar 27, 2014)

sigh.. and here I am messing with white balance settings, trying to get a good sky...........I have no filters. I live in gray maine. it's bull**** I tell ya, bull****....
nice pic runnah :thumbup:


----------



## D-B-J (Mar 27, 2014)

bribrius said:


> sigh.. and here I am messing with white balance settings, trying to get a good sky...........I have no filters. I live in gray maine. it's bull**** I tell ya, bull****....
> nice pic runnah :thumbup:




While you may live in gray Maine, a few graduated color filters will work _wonders. 
_&#8203;Jake


----------



## runnah (Mar 27, 2014)

bribrius said:


> sigh.. and here I am messing with white balance settings, trying to get a good sky...........I have no filters. I live in gray maine. it's bull**** I tell ya, bull****.... nice pic runnah :thumbup:



Gray as in the color or the town?


----------



## weepete (Mar 27, 2014)

Very nice matey, loving the snow and the high tide mark on the rocks!


----------



## Trainwizard (Mar 31, 2014)

The snow capped rocks make me suddenly crave vanilla iced donuts. Nice photo!


----------



## Rick50 (Mar 31, 2014)

Really nice lighting plus great composition. A winner....


----------



## tifftiff4 (Apr 1, 2014)

Wow... Pretty impressive my friend.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

